# Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Schockierende Enthüllung angedeutet



## Matthias Dammes (18. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Schockierende Enthüllung angedeutet* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Schockierende Enthüllung angedeutet*


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2017)

Was für ein Aufmacher.
Schockierende Enthüllung 

Ich weiß was passiert,
Batze <- wird neuster Ober Jedi und MACHT euch alle in Grund- und Boden. Hehehe.
Das ist dann der Schock.
Hahaha, ich lach mich echt immer mehr Schlapp über eure Überschriften, aber, aber sie haben die Wirkung die sie haben sollen. Klicks........ Gute Schulung Hut ab.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Mai 2017)

Batze ... dir ist bewusst, dass diese Worte "schockierende Enthüllung" eins zu eins übernommen worden sind?

_Die schockierendste Wahrheit in der Star-Wars-Geschichte wird bald enthüllt", heißt es in dem ins englische übersetzten Text auf dem Star-Wars-Portal starwarsnewsnet.com. _



Falls es dich wirklich interessiert, hier der Link zur SW-Seite: https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...romotional-leaflet-teases-shocking-truth.html


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Mai 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Hahaha, ich lach mich echt immer mehr Schlapp über eure Überschriften, aber, aber sie haben die Wirkung die sie haben sollen. Klicks........ Gute Schulung Hut ab.



Was willst du bitte?


> The Most Shocking Truth In Star Wars History


So steht es in dem Text, um den es hier geht.
Dagegen ist meine Überschrift sogar noch verharmlost.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Rey, ich bin Dein Vater. Luke mit schweren Atem.


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Batze ... dir ist bewusst, dass diese Worte "schockierende Enthüllung" eins zu eins übernommen worden sind?


Na klar ist mir das bewusst. Also mehr Smilies konnte ich nun wirklich nicht rein bringen.
Der kleine Seiten Hieb, bringt doch Klicks...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rey, ich bin Dein Vater. Luke mit schweren Atem.


Nope.



Spoiler



BB8 und R2-D2 sind ein Paar.
Und Poe Dameron ersäuft seinen Kummer im Alkohol.

[emoji33]




Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (18. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rey, ich bin Dein Vater. Luke mit schweren Atem.



Fast! Rey und Ren sind Geschwister und Luke ist ihr Vater.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Fast! Rey und Ren sind Geschwister und Luke ist ihr Vater.


Und Leia die Mutter. Inzest-Pack!!!  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sanador (18. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und Leia die Mutter. Inzest-Pack!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



So bleibt die Macht in der Familie!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> So bleibt die Macht in der Familie!


Bekenntnis von Leia an Rey:
"Ich konnte nichts dagegen tun. SEINE Macht war zu stark IN MIR..."

Okay, jetzt wird's doch zu schmutzig... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2017)

LH: Ich war Deines Vaters Bruders Neffen Cousins früherer Zimmernachbar.
LS: Und zu was macht uns das?
LH: Zu nichts... und genau das mache ich jetzt mit Dir.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe nur die Überschrift gelesen, mehr will ich auch gar nicht sehen. Ich finde den Trend grausam das mögliche Wendungen und "schockierende Enthüllungen" schon vor einem Film möglichst Bekannt gemacht und Breitgetreten werden.
Kann man sich nicht mal von einem Film überraschen lassen? Muss die Handlung schon vorher bekannt sein? Ob auf Nachrichten- oder Gamesseiten, oftmals reicht ein falscher Klick oder schon das Lesen einer Überschrift und der Spoiler ist da.


----------



## jairidian (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habs ja gewußt, ich habs ja immer gewußt und endlich wird es Publik. Yoda ist in Wirklichkeit "Kermit, der Frosch". Darth Vader ist nicht der Vater von Luke und Leia. Der Imperator höchstselbst hat Muddern geschwängert, indem er sich als Annekin ausgegeben hat. Welch episches Drama.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (18. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rey, ich bin Dein Vater. Luke mit schweren Atem.



Das schockt doch keinen mehr. "Rey, ich bin deine Mutter" wäre das mindeste.


----------



## Wynn (18. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Schockierende Enthüllung angedeutet* gefragt.



Jar Jar Binks ist Reys Vater !


----------



## Malifurion (18. Mai 2017)

C3PO ist der wahre Sith Lord.


----------



## MrFob (18. Mai 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Jar Jar Binks ist Reys Vater !



Naja, es koennte ja wirklich was mit Jar jar zu tun haben:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yy3q9f84EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## hawkytonk (18. Mai 2017)

Es findet seit Epi 7 alles nur in der Matrix statt. Deswegen die Logiklöcher.


----------



## labecula (19. Mai 2017)

Luke ist jetzt auf der dunklen Seite, dass wars....


----------



## Asuramaru (19. Mai 2017)

Also das letzte was mich aso richtig schokiert hatte in STar Wars war als Yoda sein Stock zur Seite legt und man ihn zum erstenmal im Kampf sieht gegen Count Dooku.Boah war das ein flash für mich,ich war total fassungslos.Für mich die zweit beste Szene in Star Wars, gleich nach Luke ich bin dein Vater.

Aber Jar Jar ein Sith Lords,das währe auch echt krasse scheiß.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Mai 2017)

Letzte Szene:

...Captain Picard schaltet grinsend das Holodeck ab und schlendert, ein fröhliches Liedchen pfeifend, gemütlich in Richtung Brücke... Schnitt Außenansicht, Enterprise macht sich zum Warpsprung bereit, Star Trek TNG Main Theme, Abspann.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Mai 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also das letzte was mich aso richtig schokiert hatte in STar Wars war als Yoda sein Stock zur Seite legt und man ihn zum erstenmal im Kampf sieht gegen Count Dooku.Boah war das ein flash für mich,ich war total fassungslos.Für mich die zweit beste Szene in Star Wars, gleich nach Luke ich bin dein Vater.
> 
> Aber Jar Jar ein Sith Lords,das währe auch echt krasse scheiß.



Bitte ... was?


----------



## Maiernator (19. Mai 2017)

Luke ist homosexuell und Rey in Wahrheit ein Mann, und dann wird zum richtigen "Schwerterkampf" eingeladen.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (19. Mai 2017)

Das Ende wird in 3 Farben daherkommen, und Luke ist in Wahrheit das Spacechild!


----------



## GAMXT (19. Mai 2017)

.. super solch virales Marketing

Nimmt man den Ideenreichtum des Vorgängers, so könnte es folgende Enthüllungen geben:

- Han Solo lebt als Android weiter
- Rey ist das Kind Luke Skywalkers und ?? (evtl. Samenraub beim "Lichtschwertspielen")
- Snoke war lediglich ein Übertragungsfehler, dahinter steht Luke der der dunklen Seite verfallen ist
- Es gibt nun einen Cluster aus Todessternplaneten, die zusammengeschaltet die ganze Milchstraße vernichten können
- BB8 ist defekt (würde dem Teil den Garaus machen ^^)
- Finn schneidet sich selbst mit dem Lichtschwert
- Finn ist uneheliches Kind von Lea und ?? (vielleicht wurde auch er von der "Macht" empfangen um den Maria-Mythos aufzuwärmen)

Es wird auf jeden Fall spannend .. für die die sich den nächsten Teil "antun"


----------



## Gast201803192 (19. Mai 2017)

JarJar Binks ist Darth Plagueis und damit Lukes Patentante?


----------



## Feynmann (19. Mai 2017)

Ich vermute mal, Luke stirbt.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Mai 2017)

ich denke,das damit die identität snokes gemeint is.alles andere wie "rey is rens schwester" usw,wird wohl kommen ,is jetzt aber nich soo der schocker.

bleibt zu überlegen,wer snoke denn nun sein könnte...?

vieleicht is es ja wirklich anakin.hatt er in episode 6 nich auch so ne riesen narbe im gesicht als er den helm ab hatte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> vieleicht is es ja wirklich anakin.hatt er in eoisode 6 nich auch so ne riesen narbe im gesicht als er den helm ab hatte?



Anakin wurde aber auf Endor verbrannt.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Anakin wurde aber auf Endor verbrannt.


hmm stimmt.aber die ähnlichkeit find ich,is schon sehr auffällig.vieleicht lassen sie sich ja was einfallen^^


wenn man sich die bilder genau ansieht.sieht man ganz klar das snoke genau sie selben wunden auf der stirn und der linken wange hat..das kann doch kein zufall sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wubaron (19. Mai 2017)

Aber Anakin/Darth Vader ist doch am Ende von Ep 6 zur guten Seite zurückgekehrt. Oder irre ich mich? 
Immerhin steht er am Ende von Ep 6 als Geist neben Yoda und Obi Wan. Aus diesem Grund finde ich es irgendwie merkwürdig, dass Kylo Ren Darth Vader so anhimmelt. Hat ihm wohl keiner Bescheid gesagt, dass er wieder zur guten Seite gewechselt ist.  
Es wurde ja auch spekuliert, ob Obi Wan als Geist zu sehen seien wird. Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass auch Anakin als Geist eine Rolle spielt, um Kylo Ren wieder zur guten Seite zu ziehen.
Wie gesagt, meine Spekulierung fußt auf der Tatsache das es wohl auch Anakin geschafft hat nach seinem Tod als Geist weiter zu bestehen. Deshalb finde ich das schon arg merkwürdig, wenn der Film diese Tatsache ignorieren würde. Anakin müsste doch nur als Geist dem Kylo Ren sagen "hey das war nicht cool was ich gemacht hab, hör auf usw".


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Mai 2017)

aber vieleicht wurde ja anakin auch zum obermufti dadurch das er seinen meister in episode 6 gekillt hat.einer der die macht hat,und einer der danach strebt  (die sith haben sich eh ständig gegenseitig umgelegt,also muss man das jetzt nich unbedingt als gute tat werten.am ende war luke vieleicht unbewusst behilflich dabei den imperator zu stürzen) also eigentlich,müsste ja anakin(wäre er in irgeneiner form noch am leben) des imperators platz einnehmen,,,oder seh ich da grad was falsch?

und vieleicht is er ja jetzt wirklich so mächtig,das er als er als geistgestalt weiterlebt..keine ahnung was die sich da aus den fingern saugen


----------



## Wubaron (19. Mai 2017)

Theoretisch ist das so. Aber ich interpretiere das Ende von Ep 6 so, dass Anakin/Darth Vader wieder zur guten Seite gewechselt ist und durch die Vernichtung des Imperators endlich die Sith vernichtet hat. Also praktisch doch noch seine Bestimmung erfüllt hat. ("You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the Sith, not join them, bring balance to the force, not leave it in darkness.") Besser spät als nie. 
Als er im sterben liegt und mit Luke spricht bekennt er sich ja recht deutlich zu guten Seite. Und dann wie gesagt die letzte Szene als Geist mit Obi und Yoda.

Deswegen glaube ich das Snoke kein Sith ist. Das Kapitel der Sith wurde beendet. Auch wenn mir der Gedanke das Snoke Darth Plagueis ist (Der Meister vom Imperator) gefällt, glaube ich nicht daran. Es erinnert einfach nichts mehr an das Verhalten der Sith. 
Glaube eher das Snoke so ein komischer vom Orden der Whills ist. Ich glaube Allgemein das dieser Orden eine große Rolle spielen wird.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Mai 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das so. Aber ich interpretiere das Ende von Ep 6 so, dass Anakin/Darth Vader wieder zur guten Seite gewechselt ist und durch die Vernichtung des Imperators endlich die Sith vernichtet hat. Also praktisch doch noch seine Bestimmung erfüllt hat. ("You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the Sith, not join them, bring balance to the force, not leave it in darkness.") Besser spät als nie.
> Als er im sterben liegt und mit Luke spricht bekennt er sich ja recht deutlich zu guten Seite. Und dann wie gesagt die letzte Szene als Geist mit Obi und Yoda.
> 
> Deswegen glaube ich das Snoke kein Sith ist. Das Kapitel der Sith wurde beendet. Auch wenn mir der Gedanke das Snoke Darth Plagueis ist (Der Meister vom Imperator) gefällt, glaube ich nicht daran. Es erinnert einfach nichts mehr an das Verhalten der Sith.
> Glaube eher das Snoke so ein komischer vom Orden der Whills ist. Ich glaube Allgemein das dieser Orden eine große Rolle spielen wird.



naja ich fänd halt auch irgendwie unglaubwürdig,wenn anakin,der in seiner ganzen jugend als arroganter machtbesessener kerl dargestellt wurde,der sogar kinder killt um seine macht zu nähren,auf ein mal kurz bevor er drauf geht,zum lieben daddy wird.das passt gar nich zum charakter.vater hin oder her.

könnte mir schon vorstellen,das sie genau da ansetzen.und in welcher form snoke nun da is,hat man ja auch nich richtig gezeigt.man sah ja nur das hologramm.noch dazu hat ja anakin immer danach gestrebt,den tot zu überlisten(vieleicht nich nur für padme?).


irgendwie glaub ich auch nich,das es eine neue figur is,,da dafür die überschrifft zu reißerisch is.wenn das der biggest schocker wird.müssen die leute(die die bücher nich gelesen haben)ja auch was mit den figuren anfangen können,so das es sie schockt.


----------

